# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  ज्योतिष शास्त्र

## guruji

ज्*योतिष सही है या गलत ? विज्ञान है या अंधविश्*वास ? यह सिर्फ तर्कों से सि*द्ध नहीं की जा सकती। हर मुददे में पक्ष और विपक्ष दोनो के पास बडे बडे तर्क होते हैं। ज्*योतिष को विज्ञान सिद्ध कर पाने में भी अभी तक पक्ष के लोगों को सफलता नहीं मिल पायी है , इसलिए इनकी बात भी लोग नहीं सुनते। ज्*योतिष को विज्ञान न सिद्ध कर पाने में भी अभी तक विपक्ष के लोगों को कोई सफलता नहीं मिल पायी है। लोग उनकी बातें भला क्*यों सुनेंगे ?

लोगों का मानना है कि ज्*योतिष जैसे विषय पर या ग्रह नक्षत्रों पर विश्*वास करनेवाले आलसी , निकम्*मे और निठल्*ले हुआ करते हैं। पर मैं नहीं मानती , मैं मानती हूं कि एक जिम्*मेदार व्*यक्ति को ही भविष्*य की चिंता होती है। हमारी कामवाली का युवा बेटा अपनी मां से जिद करके मोबाइल खरीदवाता है , अपने पिता के द्वारा खरीदे गए सेकंड हैंड मोटरसाइकिल पर बैठकर घूमता फिरता है। उसे भविष्*य की कोई चिंता नहीं , क्*यूंकि न सिर्फ तीन वक्*त का खाना ही , वरन् भविष्*य की छोटी मोटी हर जरूरत को वह दस बारह घरों में चौका बरतन करनेवाली अपनी मां या बीबी को दो तमाचे जडकर पूरा कर सकता है। इसलिए उसे भविष्*य को लेकर कोई उत्*सुकता नहीं , वह ज्*योतिष या ज्*योतिषियों की शरण में क्*यूं जाए ?

कुछ समय पहले तक लोगों का जीवन इतना अनिश्चितता भरा नहीं हुआ करता था, संयुक्त परिवार होते थे, इस कारण यदि परिवार के एक दो व्यक्ति जीवन में आर्थिक क्षेत्र में सफल नहीं हुए, तो भी घर के छोटे मोटे कामों को संभालते हुए उनका जीवन यापन आराम से हो जाता था, क्यूंकि उन्हें संभालने वाले दूसरे भाई या परिवार के अन्य सदस्य होते थे।

पर आज व्यक्तिगत तौर पर अधिक से अधिक सफलता पाने की इच्छा ने, व्यक्तिगत परिवारों की बहुलता ने हर व्यक्ति के जीवन को अनिश्चितता भरा बना दिया है। एक लड़के की कमाई के बिना उसका शादी विवाह या सामाजिक महत्व नहीं बन पाता है। इसके अलावा वैज्ञानिक सुख सुविधाओं ने व्यक्ति को आराम तलब बना दिया है। जो अच्छी जगह पर हैं, वो अपने आनेवाली पीढी के मामलों में काफी महत्वाकांक्षी हो गए हैं। दो लोगों, दो परिवारों की जीवनशैली में बडा फासला बनता जा रहा है, ऐसे में भविष्य की ओर लोगों का ध्यान स्वाभाविक है। इसी कारण भविष्य को जाननेवाली विधा यानि ज्योतिष पर लोगों का विश्वास बढता जा रहा है।

सफलता के लिहाज से इस दुनिया के लोगों को कई भागों में विभक्*त किया जा सकता है। कुछ वैसे हैं , जिन्*हें अपने जीवन में माहौल भी अच्*छा नहीं मिला , वे काम भी नहीं करते या करना चाहते। किसी प्रकार उनके दिन कट ही जाते हैं , इस*लिए उन्*हें भविष्*य की कोई चिंता नहीं होती , वे अपने इर्द गिर्द के माहौल के अनुसार अपने और अपने परिवार के भविष्*य को एक सीमा के अंदर ही देख पाने से निश्चिंत रहते हैं। दूसरे वैसे , जिन्*हे अपने जीवन में माहौल भी मिला , काम भी कर पा रहे हैं और उसके अनुसार सफलता के पथ पर अग्रसर भी हैं , जीवन में भाग्*य की किसी भूमिका को वे भी स्*वीकार नहीं कर पाते , उन्*हें अपना और अपने परिवार का भविष्*य बहुत ही उज्*जवल नजर आता है।

पर तीसरे वैसे लोग हैं , जो महत्*वाकांक्षी बने होने और अपने साधन और मेहनत का भरपूर उपयोग करने के बावजूद भी कई कई वर्षों से असफल हैं ,चाहे समस्*या कोई एक ही क्*यूं न हो , उसके समाधान का कोई रास्*ता उन्*हें नजर नहीं आता । वैसी स्थिति में किसी अज्ञात शक्ति की ओर उनका रूझान स्*वाभाविक है और ऐसे लोगों को ज्*योतिष की आवश्*यकता पडती है। प्रकृति के किसी नियम को बदल पाना तो किसी के लिए संभव नहीं , पर ज्*योतिष के सही ज्ञान से लोगों को कुछ सलाह तो दी ही जा सकती है , जो उन्*हे बेहतर जीवन जीने में मदद करें ।

----------


## guruji

हमारे लिए हमारी यह धरती कितनी भी बडी क्यूं न हो, पर इतने बड़े ब्रह्माण्ड में इसकी स्थिति एक बिंदु से अधिक नहीं है और इसके चारों ओर फैला है विस्तृत आसमान।
हमारे ऋषि महर्षियों ने पृथ्वी को एक बिंदु के रूप में मानते हुए 360 डिग्री में फैले आसमान को 30-30 डिग्री के 12 भागों में बांटा था। इन्ही 12 भागों को राशि कहा जाता है, जिनका नामकरण मेष, वृष, मिथुन, कर्क, सिंह, कन्या, तुला, वृश्चिक, धनु, मकर, कुंभ और मीन के रूप में किया गया है। यह ज्योतिष का एक मुख्य आधार है और इन्हीं राशियों तथा उनमें अनंत की दूरी तक स्थित ग्रहों के आधार पर ज्योतिष के सिद्धांतों की सहायता से भविष्यवाणियाँ की जाती हैं।
पर हमेशा से ही ज्योतिष विरोधी ज्योतिष के इस मुख्य आधार को ही गलत सिद्ध करने की चेष्टा करते हैं। उनका मानना है कि ज्योतिष पृथ्वी को अचल मानते हुए अपना अध्ययन शुरू करता है, जबकि पृथ्वी सूर्य के चारों ओर चक्कर लगाती है। विरोधी यह मानने की भूल करते हैं कि फलित ज्योतिष का विकास उस वक्त हुआ, जब लोगों को यह मालूम था कि पृथ्वी स्थिर है और सूर्य तथा अन्य तारे उसके चारों ओर चक्कर लगाते हैं। हमारे ऋषि मुनियों पर यह इल्जाम लगाना बिल्कुल गलत है कि उन्हें सत्य की जानकारी नहीं थी। जब उनके द्वारा विकसित किए गए सिद्धांतों के आधार पर विभिन्न ग्रहों और खगोलीय स्थिति का एक एक घटी पल निकालना संभव हो चुका है, तब उनके बारे में कोई पूर्वाग्रह पालना उचित नहीं।
इस विषय पर मेरे अपने कुछ तर्क हैं। हमारी अपनी नजर या दृष्टि हमारे शरीर को स्थिर मानकर ही आसपास की परिस्थितियों या दृश्यों का अवलोकन करती है, चाहे हमारा शरीर गतिशील ही क्यूं न हो। हम सड़क पर किसी के साथ चल रहे हों और उसकी गति अधिक हो जाए तो हम अपने को पीछे मानने लगते हैं, यह जानते हुए कि हम पीछे नहीं हैं, अपने घर से काफी आगे बढ़ चुके हैं। विपरीत स्थिति में हम उसे पीछे मानेंगे, इसका अर्थ यह है कि हम अपने शरीर को स्थिर मानते हुए ही आसपास का जायजा लेते हैं। इसलिए तो भौतिक विज्ञान में भी सापेक्षिक गति की अवधारणा है।
किसी भी वस्तु की सापेक्षिक गति हमारी इसी सोच का परिणाम है। इसी प्रकार हम गाड़ी में बैठे हों तो न सिर्फ पेड़ पौधों को गतिशील देख आश्चर्यित होते हैं, वरन् यह भी कह बैठते हैं कि ‘अमुक शहर, अमुक गांव या अमुक मुहल्ला आ गया’, जबकि वो शहर, गांव या मुहल्ला वहां पहले से होता है। इसी नियम के तहत् जब हमें ब्रह्मांड और आकाश में बिखरे अगणित तारों का अध्ययन करना होता है, तो हम पृथ्वी को स्थिर और आसमान के सभी राशियों और ग्रहों तारों को गतिशील मान लेते हैं, जो अज्ञानता नहीं मानी जा सकती है।

----------

